# ماكينات تشكيل الالواح المعدنية



## iaia2100 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو اعطائى معلومات عن ماكينات درفلة وتشكيل الواح الصاج
انواعها ومنشأها وكيفية تشغيلها واحتياجتها
والمساحه المطلوبه لوضعها فى المكان المطلوب
وكذلك اسعارها وكيفيه الوصول اليها
وشكرا لاخوانى المهتمين بهذا الموضوع


----------



## خوان ريكلمي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## فتوح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بك اخي الكريم
ماكينات الدرفلة وهي الرول فورمنج
هي مجمودعة من البكر تقوم بتشكيل الصاج إلى القطاع المطلوب
ولكن أسألك في البداية ما هي عدد التنيات في منتجك وكذلك التخانة وابعاد القطاع
وأيضا إذا أمكن رسم له
والطول المطلوب وهل به تخريم ام لا
حتى يكتمل الرد


----------



## iaia2100 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرحبا بك اخي الكريم
> ماكينات الدرفلة وهي الرول فورمنج
> هي مجمودعة من البكر تقوم بتشكيل الصاج إلى القطاع المطلوب
> ...


 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخى على مرورك الكريم
ان شاء الله ارفع الرسومات على الموقع فى القريب العاجل
مع البيانات المطلوبه.


----------



## nans (22 نوفمبر 2009)

tanks


----------



## elmaaz (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلوملت الغاليه


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ابو عراق الناصري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ممكن تقرير او رابط يدلني على معلومات عن الرافعة الهيدروليكية في المباني العالية والقوانيين المستخدمة في تصميمها


----------



## احمد مصطفى 1976 (5 أبريل 2011)

عوزين اشكال التنايه والمقصات الطبليه


----------



## عبده البرنس (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أحمد دعبس قال:


>


 


جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

